# Extinguisher pin locked to handle



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
Last month, I installed a couple of small fire extinguishers in my brother's home. These came with a 'tie-wrap' securing the safety pin to the handle. 

This is pretty much what it looked like:
https://www.123rf.com/photo_44408211_close-up-fire-extinguisher-and-pulling-pin-on-red-tank-.html
But there was only the nylon tie-wrap holding the pin tightly to the handle, and not the other nylon (black) wire in the photo. I assume the white nylon tie is installed for shipping, while the black one tethers the pin to the handle to keep it from being lost, but still allowing it to be pulled out.

The units I installed had only the one tie-wrap holding the pin securely to the handle. I cut these off when I mounted the units, so now the pin can be pulled easily, but it could also fall out if the extinguisher is bumped, or there is a strong vibration on the wall where it is mounted.
Note: This is NJ, where we don't have earthquakes, but someone could still bump into it.


Any thoughts?
Thanks

FW


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The tie should have been left on. They break very easily if needed and are an indicator if the pin may have pulled and the extinguisher used.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can buy them on amazon, but they come either in large quantities, or packaged with pins. 
https://www.amazon.com/Fire-Extinguisher-Pull-Tamper-Seals/dp/B00EOFQ5XS


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys;
I found a pkg of 20 of the UL approved seals only on Ebay for $6.00 free shipping.
Guess I should have read the instructions.
Info on the seals says 14lbs pull to break. I wouldn't have expected that much force to be required, but I guess that will also keep a child from playing with the thing.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

It is known as a seal or tamper indicators. The force to break the tamper indicator is a UL requirement, and the UL mark is supposed to be on the tamper indicator. I just looked at some of mine, no UL label or stamp. It is not uncommon to find zip ties on the pull pin.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I received the seals today. They're made by Cambridge Seals. 

Looks pretty good, but I could test one if I really want to be sure. I think you said the seal should break at 14lbs?












I can test one if I really want to be sure, but they look good to me.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Looks good to me. I hope you never need any of those extinguishers.


----------

